#  > TECHNIEK & ZELFBOUW FORA >  > TECHNIEK >  >  Wat is KVA?

## Ronnie

Hey,
Ik heb een vraagje, stel er staat op een  apparaat 9 kva, hoe kan ik dan weten hoeveel kw hij is? Zou ik zo'n apparaat op een vrije 380 groep kunnen trekken (3x16a)

alvast bedankt....Greetzz.....Ronnie

Mijn baas heeft D&B OLE OLE!!!

----------


## Arie de W

Ligt eraan wat de cosinusphie (ik hoop dat ik het goed schrijf)is van het apparaat.

Arie

----------


## mark_o

ja idd zoals Arie al zei moet je de cosinusphie weten. Dan kan je met de formule p=u*i*cosphie of in jouw geval vermedigvuldig je het schijnbaar vermogen met de cosinus phie (wat ook in de formule gebeurd met u*i) dan weet je wat het werkelijk vermogen is.

Ik hoop dat ik het goed heb :Smile: 

Vr.Groet
Mark

----------


## Mark

Het is ongeveer!!! 9000Watt... maar zal wel ietsje meer worden.

Mark

----------


## Floor

Aangezien Watt de eenheid is van vermogen, die je verkrijgt uit het product van spanning (Volt) en stroom (Ampere), werd vroeger een Watt ook wel een VA oftewel een voltampere genoemd.
Ik ben heel erg benieuwd wat in bovenstaande reacties wordt bedoeld met de cosinus phie. Meestal wordt met phie de fase (hoek) aangegeven....en de cosinus daarvan nemen is op zich best mogelijk (wellicht zelfs zinnig) maar waar is de (natuurkundige) basis achter dat verhaal? Wat (denken jullie) is dat voor een "eigenschap"...die cosinus phie?

----------


## Tiemen

Cos(phi) is de hoek (in fazorenvoorstelling) tussen je stroom en spanningspijl. (om het even eenvoudig te zeggen  :Smile: )

Wat vooral belangrijk is is deze formule (denk wel dat ze begrijpelijk is):

P = V[eff]*I[eff]*cos(phi)

in mensentaal:

vermogen = spanning * stroom * cosinusphi

Dus als je cos(phi)=1 is dan zal je een maximaal vermogen hebben met een bepaalde spanning en stroom (maximum van cosinus is 1).
Daarom probeert men een netwerk (schakeling of motor of ...) altijd zo op te bouwen dat cos(phi) zo dicht mogelijk bij 1 ligt (dit is met andere woorden het voordeligst)

Besluit i.v.m. topic : je vermogen is afhankelijk van je cosinusphi. En benaderd kan je dit inderdaad 1 stellen, dus ong. 9kW

Markske

----------


## michiel

Hmm, ik hier hier helemaal geen beeld van vormen. Hoe moet ik die hoek tussen de stroom en de spanning dan "zien"?

Groeten, michiel

----------


## Reemski

Dus, wanneer de cosphi (geen pi?) maximaal 1 is. Kan je in het meest negatieve geval stellen dat je VA gewoon gelijk kunt stellen aan het Wattage.

----------


## mark_o

Ja idd. maar dit zal weinig voor komen. 

Alleen bij apparaten met inductieve en capasitieve weerstand is er cosphie . Inductieve is alleen bij spoelen. En  capacitieve weerstand is alleen bij condensators.

Gloei lampen enzo hebben alleen een ohmse belasting, daarbij staan de spanning en stroom in fase dus is daar geen geval van cos phie.

P schijnbaar Ps=U*I

Dus P schijnbaar is het vermogen dat in VA word uitgedrukt.

En P werkelijk is Pw=U*I*Cos Phie


hoop dat het allemaal goed is en dat je er wat van begijpt :Smile: 

Vr.Groet
Mark

----------


## Gast1401081

Gaatieweer.

Totaal vermogen = wattvermogen + blindvermogen.

Het blijkt dat de stroom en de spanning niet helemaal tegelijkertijd in een verbruikstoestel aankomen, dit door spoelwerking, of condensatorwerking. Nu wordt dus het totaal vermogen in VA aangegeven, het blindvermogen ( stroom die wel door je draad loopt, maar niet in je gebruik tot warmte leidt) is sinus phi x VA, en je echte vermogen ( dat wat aan je as te meten is ) cos phi x VA.

Dus een apparaat van 9000 VA levert met een cos phi van 0,88 maar 8000 Watt op, en trekt 1000 VAR Blindvermogen. Er loopt dus 1000/220 = 4,5 ampere stroom  door je bekabekling die je NIET gebruikt, maar die wel je aderdikteberekening lekschieten. Nou is een cos phi van minder dan 0,95 eigenlijk alleen te vinden in de wat zwaardere motoren, dus xzo'n vaart loopt dat niet. Maar ook trafo's etc voor HMI kunnen het net al behoorlijk blind trekken.

Van die dingen...Ofneetthan

----------


## John b

Dus we kunnen stellen dat gloeilampen een cos phi van 1 hebben ?
maar bij gasonladingslampen moeten we gaan uitkijken ?
en met versterkers idem dito ?

John.
Maar wij hebben: Das,Peavey,Martin,Jem,Dateq,Allen&Heath,Pioneer,Sh  ure,Vestax,Stk

----------


## ludwig

De uitleg over reëel en blindvermogen klopt, de cosinus phi is de verschuiving van stroom tegenover spanning, waardoor VA niet gelijk is aan P. Maar een gewone lamp op een dimmer is voor het net ook een inductieve belasting, dus cas phi is niet 1. Bij een grote installatie wil die wel eens zakken naar 0,65. Bovendien, bvb een gewone TL met starter, of een wapperlamp met conventionele ballast, gaat naar 0,55;
Daarom stoppen ze er een compensatiecondensator in. Dat werkt corrigerend. Dus de stroom die na komt, compenseer je door eentje die voorloopt. Ongelukkig moet die condensator precies zijn berekend. Bij een dimmerinstallatie kan dat niet omdat het effect afhangt van verschillende factoren. Dus dimmers = opgepast met VA en Watts.

----------


## Gast1401081

Verhaal over de dimmers klopt ook, met wel de conclusie dat de cos phi niet zover instort dat er gevaar is, want hoe meer blind stroom je trekt, hoe minder wattstroom, want je bent immers aan het dimmen. dus je totaal vermogen zal nooit groeien boven de 100% van je open dimmer. vandaar dat in HMI's enzo wel gecompenseerd wordt, want daar is je watt vermogen echt kleiner dan je totaal (VA) vermogen. Dit proces komt ook bij de 10kV-boys terug, en heet daar ook cosphi verbetering.

Tuba or not Tuba, that's the question...

----------


## john

Hier een makkelijker antwoord op je vraag Ronnie:

...Kw x 1,25 = ...kVA

Dus,

7,2Kw kan je maximaal gebruiken met 9 kVA

Ik denk dat je hiermee wel mee uit de voeten kan.

SUC6 ermee.


JOHN,
Lightdesigner

----------


## Ronnie

Hey,

John, hier kan ik idd wat meer mee

Greetzzz......Ronnie

Mijn baas heeft D&B OLE OLE!!!

----------


## ludwig

John, waar haal je dat vandaan ? De juiste uitleg is al gegeven door Mark en ********... Dat is ook de enige juiste uitleg...

----------


## john

Ludwig,

Je heb helemaal gelijk, MAAR als iemand een technische vraag stelt waar hij/zij totaal geen idee van heeft, moet je niet direct een doos vol met moeilijke technische en vooral STOERE termen eruit gooien maar eerst een eenvoudig te onthouden antwoord geven.

Verder heb ik de bovengenoemde informatie gekregen van een zeer gerenommeerd agregaten-leverancier uit Nederland. Ik neem aan dat zij wel goede informatie geven.

Ik moet er wel bij zeggen dat deze berekening ruim voldoende is bij het gebruik voor een drive-in-show. Bij het gebruik van deze berekening heb je in ieder geval geen problemen met electra tekort op een klus.

Ik heb gesproken&gt;&gt;&gt;

JOHN,
Lightdesigner

----------


## Tiemen

Je spreekt hier over aggregaten...Daar gaat het niet over:




> citaat:
> Zou ik zo'n apparaat op een vrije 380 groep kunnen trekken (3x16a)



Het gaat over een verbruiker, dus je hebt cos(phi) niet nodig...Je totale vermogen (zoals ******** zei) is niet afhankelijk van phi. Je geleverde vermogen bij 3*16A is ong 10 kW. en je hebt 9kVA dus er is geen probleem (eenheid VoltAmpère=eenheid Watt).

Markske

----------


## Gast1401081

John, je lult uit je nek.

Een installatie draait ook nog onder gelijktijdigheidsfactoren, en die maken dat je max vermogen misschien wel 0,75 keer je je max vollast vermogen is. Om spanningsdippen en inschakelpieken op te vangen kom je soms wel op 1,5 uit. Hangt helemaal van je installatie en je verbruikstoestellen af. 

Vandaar : Wat ga je er aanhangen? en Hoe ga je dat gebruiken??

Op aggeregaten : neem rustig wat meer, dat kost de wereld niet.

Tuba or not Tuba, that's the question...

----------


## ludwig

Voor John : het was zeker niet de bedoeling om je te beledigen. Ik heb nochthans, als ik me niet vergis alleen gezegd dat Mac Gyver en Mark het gewoon juist hebben uitgelegd. Technische termen hebben geen emotionele of andere betekenis dat wat ze vertellen. Ze zijn objectief, de wetten van de natuur zijn voor iedereen gelijk. ( echt waar ).
Mac Gyver geeft je wel een goede praktische raad : 1,5. Dat wil zeggen dat je KVA 1,5 keer de watts die je wil gebruiken moet zijn. Dat gaat bij vollast. Dus als je 48 kW parretjes ophangt en je zwaarste lichtstand is 24 kW dan zorg je voor een stroomvoorziening die 36 KVA kan leveren. Eventuele overschrijdingen ( piek ) zullen in dat geval nog zonder problemen passeren. Echter de belangerijkste boodschap die in deze discussie is gegeven, is dat Watts verbruikers niet gelijk is aan KVA vermogen dat moet aanwezig zijn, maar dat je door het feit dat de arbeidsfactor niet 1 is, voor meer moet zorgen. Aan de andere kant ben je als lichtshow ook geen continu vollast verbruiker, dus dat geeft marge, zoals ik je hierboven heb voorgerekend. Maar dat is natuurlijk een hypothetische situatie, als je een cyclorama uitlicht in RGB en die staat gewoon 3 uur continu volle bak, dan heb je al een andere situatie.
Ugh, ik heb ook nog eens gesproken...
Groet

----------


## ludwig

Nog vergeten,
Zeg aan je aggregaten leverancier dat ik hem niet graag als raadgever/leverancier zou hebben...

----------


## Roland

> citaat:
> Hmm, ik hier hier helemaal geen beeld van vormen. Hoe moet ik die hoek tussen de stroom en de spanning dan "zien"?
> 
> Groeten, michiel



Dan moet je de stekker gewoon ff draaien.

----------


## Gast1401081

> citaat: citaat:
> --------------------------------------------------------------------------------
> 
> Hmm, ik hier hier helemaal geen beeld van vormen. Hoe moet ik die hoek tussen de stroom en de spanning dan "zien"?
> 
> Groeten, michiel
> 
> 
> 
> ...





Ach en wee...
Een condensator en een spoel hebben de neiging om spanning en stroom uit de tijd te verschuiven, maw als de spanning er is is de stroom er nog noet, maar als de spanning al weg is ijlt de stroom nog wat na. een soort van traagheid, dus. Heeft te maken met het feit dat een condensator gelijkstroom blokkeert, en wisselstroom niet. Een spoel net andersom. dat levert een kleine verschuiving op, die in de tijd als gradenboog een aantal graden oplevert. Vandaar de sinus en de cosinus.

Tuba or not Tuba, that's the question...

----------


## Nevelty

Wat zitten er hier een paar een domme uitleg te geven, en maar willen tonen dat ze fysica kennen,

VA = watt want watt (oftewel P) = Volt maal Ampère 

dus als er staat 9kVA= 9kW ofte 9000 Watt


als je dan toch wil tonen dat je kan rekenen geef me dan de Wortel uit -1  :Wink:

----------


## ralph

wie is hier nou dom (rare term trouwens om op een forum te gebruiken, margoed: het is jouw woordkeuze!)

Als ik 70kw aan licht meeneem en de opdrachtgever plaatst daar een aggregaat van 70kva dan gaat het niety goedkomen met dat klusje, dat is de praktijk, dus nevelty, suc6 met wortels eten knul!

Ralph,
Sounddesigner

----------


## Daan Hoffmans

Zoals je wilt nevelty, de wortel uit -1 is i, voor de elektrotechneuten hier ook wel bekend als j..... Imaginair rekenen rekenen noemen we dat. Is uitgevonden om bepaalde elektrotechnische schakelingen door te kunnen rekenen.......

Ik heb ook een site........
M'n baas heeft EAW olé olé!

----------


## Tiemen

Kunnen onzin postings als die van Nevelty verwijderd worden? Trouwens, de eenheid van spanning is Volt, is daarom gelijkspanning gelijk aan wisselspanning? NEE (dit maar om de absurditeit van Neveltys redenering aan te tonen...)

Markske

----------


## DeMennooos

Ik weet het beter gemaakt.
Hangslot erop.

Er zijn een aantal zeer duidelijke antwoorden gegeven en de enige kant waar het nu op gaat is de verkeerde!

Greetz,

De Mennooo's

http://www.licht.nl/forum/pop_profil...display&id=146 
Voor het profiel en de sites. <img src=icon_smile_big.gif border=0 align=middle>

----------


## lamp

jongens het is zo simpel 
kva staat voor kilo volt ampere
als je wilt weten bv hoeveel je kan trekken van een generator is dit het sommetje 
bv je hebt een 108 kva generator 
dan maak je eerst VA van dus keer 1000 immers een kilo is 1000
dus 108 KVA is 108000 VA
maar daar hebben we nog niet veel aan 
dan neem je 108000 VA en die deel je door 3 * de fase spanning dat is dus 108000 delen door 690 volt 
dus 108000 gedeeld door 690 = 156.5217391 ampere per fase
en zo kan je dus verder als je er eerst maar va van maakt en dan niet vergeten 3 keer de fasespanning

----------


## Gast1401081

> jongens het is zo simpel 
> kva staat voor kilo volt ampere
> als je wilt weten bv hoeveel je kan trekken van een generator is dit het sommetje 
> bv je hebt een 108 kva generator 
> dan maak je eerst VA van dus keer 1000 immers een kilo is 1000
> dus 108 KVA is 108000 VA
> maar daar hebben we nog niet veel aan 
> dan neem je 108000 VA en die deel je door 3 * de fase spanning dat is dus 108000 delen door 690 volt 
> dus 108000 gedeeld door 690 = 156.5217391 ampere per fase
> en zo kan je dus verder als je er eerst maar va van maakt en dan niet vergeten 3 keer de fasespanning



sja... maar dan neem je ook de blindstroom mee. En daar ging dit topic nou net over. 

we willen de wattstroom weten, en daar komt je cosphi naar voren..

dus ff die stroom nog vermenigvuldigen met cosphi(vaak 0.8) en je hebt je wattstroom.

----------


## dexter

En vergeet niet dat je eenmarge moet aanhouden van 80%.

Dus neem ALTIJD een agregraat die 20% meer kan doen dan de 
te verwachten berekende belasting.

----------


## LJmalcolm

wat staat er weer enorm veel onzin in dit topic :EEK!:  op pagina 1 had ******** het al volledig uitgelegd (al zullen sommigen dat niet helemaal begrijpen)

Werkelijk vermogen(Watt) is het Schijnbaar vermogen keer de arbeidsfactor(cos phi) en die arbeidsfactor wordt dus beinvloed door spoelen/condensators.. Bij een ohmse weerstand is 1VA gewoon 1Watt omdat er niks veranderd aan de verhouding in tijd tussen spanning en stroom dus dan kun je op een aggegraat van 250 kVA ook 250 kW aan ohmse weerstanden hangen :Cool:

----------


## laserguy

> Bij een gewone gloeilamp is 1VA gewoon 1Watt omdat er niks veranderd aan de verhouding in tijd tussen spanning en stroom dus dan kun je op een aggegraat van 250 kVA ook 250 kW aan gloeilampen hangen



Succes... sluit dan eens wat bouwlampen van 1500 Watt aan... deze hun cosinus phi is absoluut niet "1". De spiraalvorm van de gloeidraad zorgt wel degelijk voor het spoeleffect dus wat reserve is nooit fout.

----------


## jeroenw

Alle apparaten te koop in europa hebben een CosPhi van minimaal 0.8
Dit is wettelijk verplicht.
Dus vandaar die 80%, daaronder komt geen enkel app.

----------


## Davy Gabriels

> Werkelijk vermogen(Watt) is het Schijnbaar vermogen delen door de arbeidsfactor(cos phi)



Toch maar eens terug de schoolboeken bovenhalen?

----------


## Gast1401081

> Alle apparaten te koop in europa hebben een CosPhi van minimaal 0.8
> Dit is wettelijk verplicht.
> Dus vandaar die 80%, daaronder komt geen enkel app.



Trek maar s een dimmer naar 50%, dan ben je er al...En wat denk je dat een trafo doet? En een schakelende voeding? 

verder verwijs ik graag naar de opmerkingen hierboven.. 

kortom : aggregaat in kVA x 0,8 x 0,8 = maxvermogen in kW. 

slotje door modje?

----------


## LJmalcolm

> Toch maar eens terug de schoolboeken bovenhalen?



toch leuk als je je leeftijd in je profiel zet wat voor reacties je dan weer krijgt.. beetje jammer maargoed back ontopic!

----------


## Davy Gabriels

Was zo niet bedoeld hoor! Had trouwens nog niet eens naar je leeftijd gekeken.

----------


## LJmalcolm

in dat geval mijn excuses voor die opmerking. Maar ik heb al zovaak meegemaakt dat je vreemd aangekeken wordt omdat je nog jong bent..

----------


## kokkie

> Alle apparaten te koop in europa hebben een CosPhi van minimaal 0.8
> Dit is wettelijk verplicht.
> Dus vandaar die 80%, daaronder komt geen enkel app.



Dat zou moeten, maar zoals in het lichtforum regelmatig wordt geroepen dat Martin rommel maakt, zal ik dat nu hier ook even doen.

De Mac 500, Mac 600 en Mac 2000 zitten met hun cos phi onder de 0,75. Dit heeft vooral met veel 2000's in grote sets nog wel eens problemen gegeven met nulstromen.

----------


## Gast1401081

> Toch maar eens terug de schoolboeken bovenhalen?



\

ik denk trouwens dat hier de schoolboeken keurig geciteerd zijn...

klik

----------


## moderator

Waarmee een leuk onderwerp een nuttig einde krijgt.
Vervolgvragen die hier thuishoren? Mail me even!

----------

